# Can anyone help settle this dispute?



## Brink (Dec 11, 2012)

Moma Brink and I are watching the game, and a serious discussion evolves. It's not about the teams, or the towns, or being a hoops fan. It's the Nets new court.

One of us likes the contrast of the black paint, the wood selection and the herringbone design.

The other thinks the paint makes the arena seem dark, and the herringbone is just too busy. 

Any takes on this?



[attachment=14521]


----------



## DKMD (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, let me preface this by saying, "She's right"…

That said, I like it. I think the pattern is interesting, and the basic color scheme is appealing to me… Of course, I'm wrong if Mama Brink doesn't like it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2012)

I think it would be hard to play on if you were not used to it!!!


----------



## Brink (Dec 11, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Well, let me preface this by saying, "She's right"…
> 
> That said, I like it. I think the pattern is interesting, and the basic color scheme is appealing to me… Of course, I'm wrong if Mama Brink doesn't like it.



Here's the thing, she's been getting punched at work this week, and is looking for some give back and I'm the one within an arms reach. 



Mike1950 said:


> I think it would be hard to play on if you were not used to it!!!



It wouldn't disrupt play too much. Shouldn't be looking down, unless you want to get burned.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, from from the looks of the photo the Judge is down there court side pondering the that very question. Eer maybe that is the Janitor. Don't think I'm going to be much help. I don't beleive I have ever seen a tennis court without a net. So I agree it would be hard to play on. If they fill those seats it might not seem so dark. But they definatly need to get the net put back up or no one is going to buy a ticket more than once. Then the problem will be solved on it's own.


----------



## Brink (Dec 11, 2012)

I think the nets were in the locker room.


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 12, 2012)

I like it


----------



## healeydays (Dec 12, 2012)

The problem is the design of the floor. 
There is only one design for the court and that is parquet and green.

Maybe I'm biased...


----------



## Patrude (Dec 12, 2012)

Brink said:


> Moma Brink and I are watching the game, and a serious discussion evolves. It's not about the teams, or the towns, or being a hoops fan. It's the Nets new court.
> 
> One of us likes the contrast of the black paint, the wood selection and the herringbone design.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2012)

Brink- Lesson number 1!!! Mamma is right. See that was easy.


----------



## davidgiul (Dec 12, 2012)

Brink said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Well, let me preface this by saying, "She's right"…
> ...


Sounds like you would get punched no matter what you say. I think the herring bone is too busy. :davidguil:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 12, 2012)

I like it. I would like it even more if I enjoyed pro basketball. Too much like WWF or whatever pro wrestling is called now days. BTW, it's pronounced rasslin down here in Popcornfarte'.


----------



## Brink (Dec 12, 2012)

healeydays said:


> The problem is the design of the floor.
> There is only one design for the court and that is parquet and green.
> 
> Maybe I'm biased...



Hmph! Celts :(


----------



## Brink (Dec 12, 2012)

Got enough people saying she's automatically right. I'd rather get punched in the sore shoulder than give in. 

On the other hand, seems the majority like the court, as does the old girl....hmmmmm. So many are wrong. 

Now I need to find my bio-freeze.


----------

